# Someone Explain this Pic - Rampage, Tito, Chuck, Bisping



## ktown213 (Aug 9, 2009)

Forgive me if this is a repost.

This was posted on July 15th on Rampage's website, rampage-jackson.com.

I'm very confused unless they all kissed and made up.

I know Tito and Rampage are friends, Bisping is neutral, but Tito and Chuck in the same pic? 

Chuck's wearing some Huntington Beach shirt as well. I have a feeling this pic isn't old, I have a feeling it was on Quinton's bday celebration in vegas. Very weird stuff.


----------



## Bzaal (Sep 4, 2009)

I never knew that it was something between Chuck and Tito, but I saw a Tito videoblog from UFC 101, and it seemed that they we're ok, and he was even laughing about how Chuck is sitting in the economy class in a flight.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you think Chuck got over it when he KO'd Tito at UFC 47 or when he TKO'd him at UFC 66? Honestly, these guys are professional athletes, not clowns, hopefully they can put all the bad blood and smack talk behind them.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Bispign looks drunk  tut tut


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

lol.
Chuck is like, "Who are these f**kin' jokers?"


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Bisping looks like Rampage biatch


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

i think bisping is still dazed from the hendo shot...lol:thumb02:


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

boney said:


> i think bisping is still dazed from the hendo shot...lol:thumb02:


what i was gonna say lol


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

that would've been some party!


----------



## Humblepie22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I believe that is a Hart and Huntington shirt that Chuck is wearing....unless Tito has opened a tattoo and lounge shop.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Clearly a fake.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

You better bring some better photoshop skillz than that if you wanna bring it son!

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

ktown213 said:


> Forgive me if this is a repost.
> 
> This was posted on July 15th on Rampage's website, rampage-jackson.com.
> 
> ...


Bisping and rampage are like best buddies, no joke.


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with a bunch of guys out for a drink. I know Tito and Chuck are having rough times, but they used to be close friends back in the day. Maybe they are rekindling the relationship or they got to together for Rampage.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Come on guys, look closely at that photo and tell me it isn't photshopped lol :confused03:


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

it came from rampage's website


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

go on

http://www.rampage-jackson.com/


it's on there, pic no.1 I think and some other good ones


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.howstuffworks.com/digital-camera.htm


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

lol......


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Bzaal said:


> I never knew that it was something between Chuck and Tito, but I saw a Tito videoblog from UFC 101, and it seemed that they we're ok, and he was even laughing about how Chuck is sitting in the economy class in a flight.


Someone hasn't been watching MMA long.... Chuck and Tito have/had one of the biggest rivalries in the UFC >.>


Also it looks like Tito is photobombing lol. Like the three of them were taking a picture and Tito came out of nowhere when they took the shot


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Is it just me or is Tito's head ridiculously large?


----------



## mmafreak93 (Aug 17, 2009)

You didn't hear? Bisping hired them as bodyguards in case Hendo ever gets within 50 feet of him.


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

mmafreak93 said:


> You didn't hear? Bisping hired them as bodyguards in case Hendo ever gets within 50 feet of him.


Can't the guy fight for himself?


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

PanicDisorder said:


> Can't the guy fight for himself?


no.






I'm not CSI but umm chuck left arm looks hella long for that to be real


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Chuck lacks a thumb...


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

Humblepie22 said:


> I believe that is a Hart and Huntington shirt that Chuck is wearing....unless Tito has opened a tattoo and lounge shop.


No, it's a Huntington Tattoo shirt, that was before H&H.

Huntington Beach shirt :laugh:


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Can someone exlpain to me how, in a photo with this group of men, that Tito Ortiz looks like the least gay, most normal person in the picture?


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Lol really odd but pretty funny..

Chuck with a Huntington shirt? Pretty random..


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Man Bisbing looks rocked.


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

awww someones feelings got hurt over poor widdle bisping


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought Tito hated Chuck that is a funny picture.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Every race is in that one picture lol 

No offense to anyone that is of course


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

LCRaiders said:


> Every race is in that one picture lol
> 
> No offense to anyone that is of course


Mexican, Black, White and Mohican?


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> Mexican, Black, White and Mohican?


That's what it looks like right..


----------



## ktown213 (Aug 9, 2009)

No the photos aren't photoshopped, at least not by me. I got it straight from Rampage-jackson.com.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

Its from the after show party after Bisping got Knocked Sparko by Henderson.He obviously wasnt as badly hurt as we all thought,not enough to stop him going on the lash anyway  .


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Funny shot. How'd you like to accidently crash that party. I would imagine they didn't need any bouncers!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

:confused02: wow....


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I knew that Tito and Chuck didn't like each other, but I thought Rampage and Chuck didn't like each other either. It looks somewhat photoshopped, and being that it's on Rampage's page(haha)....well we all know he's a jokester.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Soakked said:


> I knew that Tito and Chuck didn't like each other, but I thought Rampage and Chuck didn't like each other either. *It looks somewhat photoshopped*, and being that it's on Rampage's page(haha)....well we all know he's a jokester.


Thank you...someone with some sense...I think it is actually not very well photshopped picture myself though...


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Positive this is a fake... The lighting on some of these guys' faces just don't look natural.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

umm, that shirt says HUNTING (huntington, i.e. hart and huntington tattoos) on it, not huntlington, not that it would matter since Tito's brand is actually 'Punishment athletics'. just sayin, haha.

Xerxes... i would put good money on it not being a fake. pretty authentic lookin to me... but what do i know after only a decade in professional graphic design


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone notice chucks knuckles being red??? Is chuck beating on regular people at bars now???


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

rygu said:


> Is it just me or is Tito's head ridiculously large?


no larger than rampage's 


LCRaiders said:


> Every race is in that one picture lol
> 
> No offense to anyone that is of course


Why are u using my drunken post as your signature?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

This is not fake, why would it be? 

I could see if it was a picture of Sadaam and Geoge Bush.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, this would be nothing like Sadaam and Bush cause there is just no comparison. This might be because Chuck is no longer competing Tito isn't being as hostile. Though it does beg to question that if this was Rampage's birthday then what was Chuck doing there in the first place?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Resurrecting a year old thread.

Cool.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Damn this thread is like a Phoenix.


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

funny pic....why IS tito and chuck mad at each other?

I know they have bad blood but dont know the full story.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Dakota? said:


> Damn this thread is like a Phoenix.


Let it be reborn, some of us are pretty new here 

on topic - 
This pic shows that their rivalry is just a marketing BS?


----------

